# liveaboard unit to spend 1 -2 romatic nights in CA



## Nlinzie123 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am interested in looking for a boat to spend a romatic evening with my fiance'. We live in the SF/Bay Area. Are there any boats out there that are like that? If so please e-mail me back at [email protected] the event is for his birthday so I need it to fall between [10/16 - 10/18].


----------

